# A Link to the Dream - Link's Awakening Remake



## gamecaptor (Mar 27, 2019)

So someone is trying to remake Link's Awakening using A Link to the Past's graphics and it looks awesome! I'll say a cold day in hell it gets released but then AM2R managed to squeak out, so maybre there's hope! 

Read all about it here:
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20..._awakening_in_the_style_of_a_link_to_the_past


----------



## x65943 (Mar 27, 2019)

gamecaptor said:


> So someone is trying to remake Link's Awakening using A Link to the Past's graphics and it looks awesome! I'll say a cold day in hell it gets released but then AM2R managed to squeak out, so maybre there's hope!
> 
> Read all about it here:
> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20..._awakening_in_the_style_of_a_link_to_the_past


As much as I like Alttp, I think the art style has not aged well

I kind of wish they had gone with Minish Cap graphics instead


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 27, 2019)

x65943 said:


> As much as I like Alttp, I think the art style has not aged well
> 
> I kind of wish they had gone with Minish Cap graphics instead


I disagree, but I think if you try to rearrange the lttp graphics you lose the magic.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 27, 2019)

this is deff going to be DMCA'd since ninendo are making their own version for the switch


----------



## Viri (Mar 27, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> this is deff going to be DMCA'd since ninendo are making their own version for the switch


This. Also, it would look a lot better with ALBW's graphics.


----------



## gamecaptor (Mar 27, 2019)

x65943 said:


> As much as I like Alttp, I think the art style has not aged well



I think ALttP has aged well. But this raises a good question. I put up a poll about it.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 27, 2019)

For the interested, but not that interested:


Yeah, it's a Solarus engine-Zelda, but I'm okay with that. Personally, I'm interested to see if they made a 1:1....and if it comes out. 

I enjoyed the original LAX and the remake of that can't be like this 



Spoiler: shattered dream














 no matter which team gets their work out first.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Mar 28, 2019)

I agree this should be Minish Cap styled. Triforce of the gods was ok but minish cap  would of been a much better fit. personally im getting sick  of all the games made with the graphics from triforce of the gods. but kudos to him trying to do this but nintendo will get this guy taken down


----------



## Harsky (Mar 28, 2019)

I still remember the attempt to demake Ocarina of Time with ALttP graphics. Unfortunately that seems to have hit a dead end with either DMCA or the developers realising that the later dungeons require a lot more work than just clicking and dragging tiles to a map. 

Still wish someone would make a Oracle of Seasons/Ages remake or (as a wild dream) get the Ocarina of Time 3D hacked and use THAT as a basis for a ALttP remake.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Mar 29, 2019)

why is triforce of the gods praised so much top down versions of the games are too easy and frankly too predictable.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Mar 29, 2019)

x65943 said:


> As much as I like Alttp, I think the art style has not aged well
> 
> I kind of wish they had gone with Minish Cap graphics instead


You dont like alttp art style >.>


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Mar 29, 2019)

Nope in fact I loathe triforce of the gods and I feel that has aged badly with time and should have something a little interesting  Minish cap has a much better looking sprites and will look overall more pleasing.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 29, 2019)

Solarus just isn't that great... Not impressed. Also, I agree. aLttP graphics just don't look right in this instance.


----------



## KyleHyde (Mar 29, 2019)

Wasn't there someone who was once trying to make Link's Awakening with the OoT engine? It seems that's still going on behind curtains (according to the creator's comments on his Patreon). As for the fanmade remake, I don't think the ALttP art style fits or works at all with the setting of LA. Like others have mentioned above, Minish Cap would have been an interesting fit for it.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 29, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> You dont like alttp art style >.>


I think the tile sets look good, but the character sprites have not aged well

I prefer OoX/LA Link to aLttP


----------



## 2short (Apr 5, 2019)

tbh I think ALTTP looks like shit


----------



## D4X (Apr 7, 2019)

LttP is one of my favourite Zelda titles and this looks fantastic. Saddens me to think how quickly Nintendo will C&D this.


----------



## Bimmel (Apr 7, 2019)

I never liked those graphics. And Link looks like an old hag.


----------



## pasc (Apr 10, 2019)

I smell a CnD letter coming...

(I never got, why ppl don't finish the thing and THEN release it...)

I hope however not... that'd be ridiculous.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 11, 2019)

The name is bloody awful.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Apr 13, 2019)

still think link to the past isnt the game to use Minish cap would be much fit for this purpose for example, better sprites and the game overall is more appealing to look at.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 13, 2019)

I think so, especially if you look at the art style used in Four Swords Adventures, which is like ALTTP but with some artsy patterns over things that make the game look very good IMO.

Also, ALTTP graphics suit Links Awakening perfectly. Would be nice if they added an artistic filter to make it look something like Four Swords Adventures too.


----------



## touchara (May 17, 2019)

Saddens me to think how quickly Nintendo will C&D this.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 18, 2019)

I never liked the graphics of Link's Awakening or the two Capcom titles (to the point that I didn't finish them).
ALTTP looks great though and I'm looking forward to this version if I can get a hold of it.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2019)

Nice, l always wanted to see Link's Awakening in alttp style
Now if only the official remake would keep albtw's style...


----------



## WiikeyHacker (May 18, 2019)

I for one hope this DOES get stopped. ALTTP is NOT the game to use for this project the game hasn't aged very well  even if fans still suck it's mummified dick a better game should be used.


----------



## oclero (May 19, 2019)

Just don't play it if you hate our remake so much. Always nice to see people wishing death to a hobby project.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 20, 2019)

Will the project re-use the GBC intro? It's not ingame graphics.


----------



## DJPlace (May 20, 2019)

i cared for almost all zelda games. but this one is 2nd fav and LTTP is the first.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (May 20, 2019)

just use something other than alttp not everything has to be made using that the game is just fine how it is.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 20, 2019)

oclero said:


> Just don't play it if you hate our remake so much. Always nice to see people wishing death to a hobby project.


it's going to end up dead anyway once nintendo DMCA the shit out of it on release. just like am2r...so your wasting your time. you do know they are remaking this themselves on the switch right. which one do you think is going to survive? as soon as you release the full game to the public...well AM2R lasted a day and patreon won't save you from nintendo either.

btw i'm not trying to be mean i'm just telling you exactly what is going to happen as i've seen it happen countless times before in the last year.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 21, 2019)

make sega based games instead as what blade pointed out your gonna get legally hurt if you continue down this path sega on the other hand LOVES fan games (go figure a game company's origins based in honalulu are pro fan games)


----------



## CMDreamer (May 21, 2019)

Minish Cap graphics would be a better choice...

ALttP graphics have aged and are very over used on fangames. So then, a twist would be very welcome.


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> I for one hope this DOES get stopped. ALTTP is NOT the game to use for this project the game hasn't aged very well  even if fans still suck it's mummified dick a better game should be used.



I'm sorry but don't you have a translation to fake?
why are you so bitter about this, just accept it's not for you and either move on or do it yourself.

minish cap would require a lot of extra work because of the detailed animations.
also ww/mc is pretty much tose's legend of zelda at this point, it's a bit overdone.

link's awakening started off as a port of alttp anyway.


----------



## Fugelmir (May 23, 2019)

x65943 said:


> As much as I like Alttp, I think the art style has not aged well
> 
> I kind of wish they had gone with Minish Cap graphics instead



The use of those trees is the main source of my ire for the graphics.  They need some sort of variation.


----------



## BORTZ (May 23, 2019)

I guess I don't really see the point with the new remaking coming anyways. I know its a different and polarizing style but... yeah.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (May 26, 2019)

KooPako said:


> I'm sorry but don't you have a translation to fake?
> why are you so bitter about this, just accept it's not for you and either move on or do it yourself.
> 
> minish cap would require a lot of extra work because of the detailed animations.
> ...


I thought we moved from that seems like  some haven't got the message.


----------



## oclero (May 27, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> your wasting your time





CMDreamer said:


> Minish Cap graphics would be a better choice...



Some more explantions for the people who seem to not understand:

We don't do this project for other people, *we do it for ourselves first*. We have *fun *making it. Don't you understand we're not making this game to compete with the official one? We have even begun 2 or 3 years before. It's just a spare time project. *We have fun, we learn a lot, so NO, I disagree: it's not a waste of time.* We don't do this for you. If you don't want to play it because you think you'll waste time, fine: we just don't care.

About Minish Cap graphics: we prefere the old-school 90's look of A Link to the Past. It's like imagining what the game could have been if it was not released on GB. Have you ever wondered this as a child, back then? The project is open-source. *If you don't like the ALTTP skin, just reskin it with MC graphics and stop complaining*. But be warned: it's not as easy as you're saying. Hundreds of custom sprites and tiles, with animation, scripting, SNES-like sounds and musics, etc. We are also working on a Four Swords Adventures graphical mode with shaders and cool effects.

We use the game as a support to improve our engine. We just don't care if Nintendo does not want it to be released. At the end we had fun and we bettered our little engine, that's all.



UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Will the project re-use the GBC intro? It's not ingame graphics.



No, it will use a custom made animated movie in pixel-art, in the style of what could had been achieved if the game was a SNES project (huge sprites, deformation/animation, mode7...).


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 28, 2019)

I think ALLTP looks best when there are shadows of clouds appearing, like in the Lost Woods or in the GC Four Swords title. Just a suggestion. Not sure how difficult it is to implement it.


----------



## oclero (May 28, 2019)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> I think ALLTP looks best when there are shadows of clouds appearing, like in the Lost Woods or in the GC Four Swords title. Just a suggestion. Not sure how difficult it is to implement it.



If you like FSA like us, I believe you'll be very happy with what we achieved! Look at 00:25 in this trailer to have a small preview:


And we still have a lot of surprises too. Beside storyline and dungeons, this is not really a 1:1 remake.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (May 28, 2019)

I understand the nostalgia but ALTTP hasn't aged very well and it's not really appealing the top down perspective plus if you see where al the enemies are you lose the element of surprise making the game overall a little on the easy side.  Again  there's nostalgia  and then there's  just ignorance to accept change.


----------



## Issac (May 28, 2019)

Looks really cool in my opinion! Would love to try it out one day


----------



## WiikeyHacker (May 29, 2019)

Sorry but I'll stand by what i said, ALTTP  is now being used for more things like mario has games released by Nintendo. Yes I know blah, blah nostalgia and all that but come on use something a bit more flashy, Only thing I will say is the redheaded zelda is nice  but I think  an edit of minish cap Malon's sprite would of worked better.


----------



## oclero (May 31, 2019)

Ok then fork the game code (it's open source), just replace the Link PNG sprite file with Malon's one and boom! Done. Everyone's happy.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jun 1, 2019)

I could make the sprite sheet for you but I have a few life issues i need to deal with  I mean I would make the sheet for you  but it all depends on time, However if i did make sprite sheets for this I would like to be credited.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 1, 2019)

One thing I like about this one is FMV. can't wait to see real Japanese art style of Link in FMV!


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 1, 2019)

Wow, first time I've seen this, would definitely like, although a release (final version especially) seems unlikely (but fingers crossed for you!!). And the vote is a resounding yes from me: LTTP visual style is timeless - anyone mentioning Minish Cap's visuals - great game, I finished it again a few weeks back .....but, ney. 'Meh' graphics spring to mind.



WiikeyHacker said:


> I could make the sprite sheet for you but I have a few life issues i need to deal with  I mean I would make the sheet for you  but it all depends on time, However if i did make sprite sheets for this I would like to be credited.



 - Did you not read his last reply?! Clearly not... and the 'I want crediting' edit is fukkin hilarious, definitely made me laugh!


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jun 1, 2019)

sorry you feel that way mightymuffty It's just im sick of people only using ALTTP for everything feels to Mario-ish for my tastes among a few others here.


----------



## oclero (Jun 1, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> I could make the sprite sheet for you but I have a few life issues i need to deal with  I mean I would make the sheet for you  but it all depends on time, However if i did make sprite sheets for this I would like to be credited.



Fork the game and change the sprite sheet in your own version.

Just add your name as an author in the project file (manually or with Solarus Quest Editor).


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jun 1, 2019)

im not a coder only a spriter hence why i said i'd make the sheet


----------



## Crusatyr (Jun 1, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> It's just im sick of people only using ALTTP for everything feels to Mario-ish for my tastes among a few others here.



I don't think I've ever seen someone this salty about a graphics style. Damn near half the posts are people saying ti looks good and they are looking forward to it, and the rest of the posts are you shitting on it. How about, the next time you have a thought just let it go.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jun 1, 2019)

I'm not salty about it I just feel ALTTP Is being used to much and needs to have something else used instead. So in retrospect i'm just  saying it's not bad to try something new.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Jun 1, 2019)

I prefer the original GB _Link's Awakening_ / _Oracles_ graphic


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jun 1, 2019)

The oracle games were amazing titles no denying that.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 5, 2019)

I think it's pretty clear that WiikeyHacker hates the Super Nintendo. I have no nostalgic attachment to the system whatsoever, and yet, Chrono Trigger is my favorite RPG, MegaMan X1 is my favorite traditional 2D platformer, and I'm very excited for this project, more so than the official remake.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jun 6, 2019)

I actually do like the snes just not a fan of ALTTP as everywhere I go people are praising the top down perspective and re-using it over and over again, As a matter of fact my most loved games are Bahamut Lagoon, Seiken Densetsu 3 (or Secret Of Mana 2 for you "westerners") and Fire Emblem Tharcia 776. It's just I find ALTTP too over hyped and over praised when there are much better games of the franchise out there Twilight Princess and the oracle games are to name a few even the bs  third journey game is a better game.  I actually haven't ever played Chrono Trigger but i heard it's got  designs similar to Dragonball Z so my Boyfriend would like it


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 7, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> As a matter of fact my most loved games are Bahamut Lagoon, Seiken Densetsu 3 (or Secret Of Mana 2 for you "westerners") and Fire Emblem Tharcia 776.


It wasn't until this post that I actually noticed you're from Japan. To this day, none of those games have been officially released here in the USA.

I was thinking of making a "triforce of the gods" joke.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jun 7, 2019)

That and I'm not overly fond of America, Britain is alright with the exception of weeaboos those people piss me off beyond words can explain.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jun 7, 2019)

That's all there is to it really.


----------



## oclero (Jun 20, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> im not a coder only a spriter hence why i said i'd make the sheet



No need to code anything because we developped a game engine and its game editor (i.e. graphical user interface) to allow people like you to create games more easily.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jun 20, 2019)

Very neat project. When it first came out, I was astounded by the graphics. But now, especially compared to some other games, I really dislike the graphical style of ALttP, and really don't think it had aged well. Maybe using Minish Cap would be better.


----------



## oclero (Jun 20, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> Maybe using Minish Cap would be better.



I personnally love Minish Cap art style, but there is not a better/worse one: it's a matter of taste. Maybe _for you_ MC is better, but we're not creating the game _for you_; we're creating it _for us_.

I don't want to repeat myself again and again but... We decided to use ALTTP art style because of nostalgia, and because of the artistic decision to recreate what the game could have been on SNES. We even plan to print game manual, boxes and cartridge stickers to recreate the exact feeling of what we experienced as children.

If you really dislike the graphics (it's your right), you have 2 options: 

Don't play the game, neither watch videos of it (easy ).
Change the graphics by creating the tilesets and sprites from Minish Cap. You can do it because our game and game dev tools are free and open-source (a bit harder, but you'll learn a lot and make Minish Cap fans happy ).
We don't plan to remake the game with Minish Cap tiles and sprites because people in the team already spent months and months to create all the custom art (hundreds of tiles, sprites, sounds, musics...) needed for the game. So if you want to do it, go go go go !


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 20, 2019)

I think my main emotion towards ALttP artstyle is "good but overused". Can't help but think that I would probably enjoy its visual design much more if it wasn't pastiched by hundreds of indie games last decade or so. In general, many classic games (especially from Nintendo's "holy trinity") were victims of miniscule reference pools typical for bedroom developers, but A Link to the Past and Super Metroid suffered from it the worst.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jun 20, 2019)

oclero said:


> I personnally love Minish Cap art style, but there is not a better/worse one: it's a matter of taste. Maybe _for you_ MC is better, but we're not creating the game _for you_; we're creating it _for us_.
> 
> I don't want to repeat myself again and again but... We decided to use ALTTP art style because of nostalgia, and because of the artistic decision to recreate what the game could have been on SNES. We even plan to print game manual, boxes and cartridge stickers to recreate the exact feeling of what we experienced as children.
> 
> ...



I feel like you took an insane amount of offense to my post. Yes I don't like ALttP's graphics, looking back. Yes, I prefer somethng colourful and bright such as the minish cap's graphics. Yes, it's down to preference (although, given the "dream" situation going on, bright upbeat Minish colours might even do better, from a logical standpoint). I said what was MY opinion. You* asked for our OPINIONS, so dont get pissy when you dont like the answer...* You seem very aggressive regarding my opinion, mate.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 21, 2019)

don't waste your time with him he is *100% going to get DMCA'd* anyway. plus it looks like shit the Nintendo remake is going to be way better and has a dungeon editor


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jun 23, 2019)

Got to agree with you there took me a bit to get used to it  but the dungeon editor had me sold.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jun 23, 2019)

The toy looking sprite for link did kind of put me off


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm interested on how customizable the dungeon editor in the official remake will be?


----------



## Dies-Irae (Jun 23, 2019)

why would he reveal the project before having finished it? does he crave attention that much?
the only thing he'll accomplish by this is getting sued by nintendo, he even showed his face ffs


----------



## LucasM3 (Jun 23, 2019)

To be honest this looks better then the official Nintendo Remake.


----------



## Tigran (Jun 23, 2019)

And this is why people like Iga and Ifune still make money while these people this and AMR2 will keep getting shut down.


----------



## oclero (Jun 25, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> You* asked for our OPINIONS*


No, I just passed by and answer questions about our game, and get insulted. We are not a company, just hobbyists who work on this game every now and then, we won't charge people for playing our game if it ever get released someday. We make it just for fun, so we owe nothing to people spending time shitting on us aggressively.

Anyway, it's just an hobby game project so let's remain friendly. I'll try to be less offended too, sorry for that.

Someone external to the team began to work on a Minish Cap resource pack, so maybe someday (in 5 years ?) you'll be able to play Link's Awakening with Minish Cap graphics. Please be patient, it's just made on a few people's free time.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jun 25, 2019)

oclero said:


> No, I just passed by and answer questions about our game, and get insulted. We are not a company, just hobbyists who work on this game every now and then, we won't charge people for playing our game if it ever get released someday. We make it just for fun, so we owe nothing to people spending time shitting on us aggressively.
> 
> Anyway, it's just an hobby game project so let's remain friendly. I'll try to be less offended too, sorry for that.
> 
> Someone external to the team began to work on a Minish Cap resource pack, so maybe someday (in 5 years ?) you'll be able to play Link's Awakening with Minish Cap graphics. Please be patient, it's just made on a few people's free time.


I didnt insult you at all. You're way out of line with your accusations as well as your need to feel offended by what I'd stated.. and yes, you asked about the opinion on graphics. I said no. You got offended when I said minish would be better, "in my opinion". Also, this is an open forum, you posted this publically. Whether you like it or not, you will be getting feedback, whether positive or negative. Chill, guy.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jun 26, 2019)

Plus the official version has a dungeon editor, and  the soundtrack is pretty impressive.


----------



## oclero (Jun 27, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> Plus the official version has a dungeon editor


We made a whole game creator available on Windows, Mac, Linux. Check it out: https://www.solarus-games.org/



WiikeyHacker said:


> the soundtrack is pretty impressive


Someone in the team is remaking all the GB musics and sounds into SNES-like ones. 



Josshy0125 said:


> You got offended when I said minish would be better, "in my opinion


I prefer Minish Cap graphics too. But MC graphics is not what we chose for our little project, for artistic reasons (we chose to go full-SNES mode with cartridge, game manuel, fake vintage magazine ads and all).

Someday when we feel enough skillfull, we'll make a 100% original game, with custom art. At the moment, we're just training/learning by replicating good games, so please be nice, don't demand what we are not yet able to do yet.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jul 2, 2019)

Not bad but for me personally as a music composer myself i do agree with the majority of users on here you should of waited until  the game was complete and showing your face was a huge mistake.  I understand your passion for the project  but showing your face when doing this project is like painting a big target on your back.  Try and exercise caution  in situations like this. Now I realize  the likely hood  of your project not getting the dmca is very unlikely.  My former boyfriend  was considering making  something like this  but using c+ and Unity but it wasn't zelda themed  I think it was something close to the mana games  but up scaled  a bit like octopath traveler.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 2, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> My former boyfriend was considering making something



So....I guess we aren't getting it....and I guess he isn't, either 

Seriously, it seems like a good idea. If you speak to him, tell him, "Hey, find a dead IP (like Chuck Rock) and do it justice, please."


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jul 10, 2019)

Funny, My ex boyfriend was actually remaking an old Japanese Nes title with updated sprites and I was making the updated music as i can make 16 and 8bit remixes but once we spilt up we decided to cancel the project. And  I'm not sex obsessed  I'm more into my books and creative art studies.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I will tell you we had about 40% of the game done I still have what we worked on  but  I don't want to upload something unfinished.

only details i'll say is we made two characters  each with  two jobs  to pick from  but once you pick one that is locked to your character 
for the male character We had Basara Monks and Youkai Samurai

Female characters  had the choices of Shadow Rouges (assassins) or the Acursed (un-dead Angels).

The game originally became it's own thing as the nes game  we chose  changed from a tactical style game to a dungeon rpg style adventure game but to battle the enemy you needed you use your head as the game actually had had a difficulty spike  where depending on your choices  would determine on how hard the enemies were.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 11, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> Funny



I agree
Seriously, you got some new skills™ and ideas to better yourself, I guess; I'm sure that you're still developing new skills(®), so maybe going solo was meant to be? Or, maybe this isn't your best way to approach life, *head-on*.
( 



Spoiler: for comedic purposes






 )


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jul 15, 2019)

As for asking my ex on remastering a dead ip we are not what you would call on good terms  I got a friend that can do games in the unreal engine  but  he's currently  working on a game already so i dont think he would have time to take       another project on


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 16, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> As for asking my ex on remastering a dead ip we are not what you would call on good terms



It's cool--your choices are the decisions you make and I'm okay with it, either way.

I think the best thing you can do to garner the best response: make a poll for "This needs to be in Unreal Engine!"

I vote Tetris and/or Bubsy.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jul 18, 2019)

I think there is already a bubsy hd game coming out or is out  but then again I tend to only stick to games like strategy/ adventure titles.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Aug 1, 2019)

I was browsing the internet and come along this. 


It's Link's awakening using minish cap assets and even I like the look of this project.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2019)

I was planning to re-make Link's Awakening and Super Mario Land 1 using GODOT with personal sprites and 3D models... but now that Nintendo is going to release a proper Zelda Remake... I think it won't happen.

To be honest, I thought about this when I began to learn GODOT... I might still re-make Super Mario Land though... that if Nintendo won't beat me to it.


----------

